
MonadLibre – a monadic drink made in Cuba (FP Conf this summer) - lx
http://www.monadlibre.org/
======
lx
Whilst some well-known experts have already agreed to share their ideas at
this year's MonadLibre, we are still open for proposals. Please contact
monadlibre@merchise.com

------
reis4g
Hi, I'm one of the organizers of the event, feel free to ask any questions!

